# Freer & Bouskell Solicitors - Leicester - June 2015



## RichPDG (Sep 14, 2015)

The History:
Freer & Bouskell is the oldest legal firm in Leicester, having practised continuously from the same address for over 200 years. In 1788, number 12 New Street was the home and office of Thomas Freer, Attorney of the King's Bench, Clerk of the Peace, Coroner, and Clerk to the Lieutenancy.

The Explore:
Credit to this find goes to MattDonut & Co.
Popped by one evening after work to grab a few pics before it quickly got sealed up.






























































Thanks for looking!​


----------



## krela (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice building this, don't tell me though, they moved into shiny big new glass fronted offices now?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 14, 2015)

Good post and I like this building but what happened to the light switches? Copper thieves?


----------



## krela (Sep 14, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Good post and I like this building but what happened to the light switches? Copper thieves?



Brass is my bet?


----------



## Big C (Sep 14, 2015)

That's a lovely building nicely captured, cheers.
As for the light switches, probably 'Forbes And Lomax' hehe


----------



## smiler (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful building nicely photographed, as for the light switches, Vampires aren't keen on light.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 15, 2015)

Beautiful building and great shots.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2015)

Stunning building....hope it finds a now owner.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2015)

Fantastic set of photos! What a lovely old building. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ace5150 (Sep 16, 2015)

EXCELLENT building, reeks of grandeur and class when a solicitor MEANT something, not like the compo claim helpers they are today with their no win/no fee motto.
Im willing to bet this grand solicitor would pick and choose their clients.
Photos are of the usual excellent standard


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 16, 2015)

Maybe they wanted to take their light switches with them when they left! Just my opinion, but the wooden paneling and stairs are really quite something - especially with the view of that window from the landing! A bit of doorway porn there too


----------



## Trinpaul (Nov 28, 2015)

Ace5150 said:


> EXCELLENT building, reeks of grandeur and class when a solicitor MEANT something, not like the compo claim helpers they are today with their no win/no fee motto.
> Im willing to bet this grand solicitor would pick and choose their clients.
> Photos are of the usual excellent standard



A very well kept and maintained building. Obviously appearance mattered to this legal firm.


----------



## Cowieb (Nov 29, 2015)

Removal of the light switches is possibly down to the building being re-possed !

Its a case of sour grapes on belhalf of the last person out, they usually cut the cable back into the wall so any new resident will have to pay for a re-wire !

I've seen it before when I have looked at reposition houses in the past !


----------



## Pillgrim (Apr 29, 2022)

I spent a lot of my early days here. My father was good friends with them. They started my first business and when i sat in there, it was like sitting in a time gone by. They joined up with a bigger firm from London, but i believe the building was listed so many issues with someone wanting to buy it. 
I really appreciate these photos as it has brought back memories.


----------

